# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  यू-ट्यूब से विडियो डाउनलोड करने का सबसे आसान तरीका

## pareek76

वैसे कई सोफ्टवेयर तथा तकनीकें है यू-ट्यूब से विडियो डाउनलोड करने की | पर मुझे एक बहुत ही सरल तरीका मिला है ,जिसमे न तो आपको किसी सोफ्टवेयर की मदद लेनी पड़ेगी और ना ही किसी ऑनलाइन ऍप्लिकेशन की मदद | 
आप जिस विडियो को डाउनलोड करना चाहते है ,उसी पेज के URL बार में youtube की जगह voobys लिखना है | ओर Enter मारना है बस आपके सामने विडियो फाइल डाउनलोड के लिए तैयार मिलेगी

----------


## pareek76

मै आपको उदाहरण के लिए दो विडियो के URL मे बदलाव करके बता रहा हूँ। इस विडियो का URL है  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs9us0xln-M
इसमे मैने  youtube की जगह लिखा है voobys अब इसका URL हो गया है
http://www.voobys.com/watch?v=Hs9us0xln-M
बस आपके सामने विडियो फाइल डाउनलोड के लिए तैयार है

----------


## pareek76

इस विडियो का URL है  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4Jd4d_ZsvA
इसमे मैने youtube की जगह लिखा है voobys अब इसका URL हो गया है
http://www.voobys.com/watch?v=I4Jd4d_ZsvA
बस आपके सामने विडियो फाइल डाउनलोड के लिए तैयार है


आप चाहो तो youtube से फिल्मे भी डाउनलोड कर सकते हो बस जो फिल्म देखनी हे उस पर क्लिक करे ओर URL मे youtube की जगह voobys लिख दे और Enter मार दे बस आपको पूरी फिल्म डाउनलोड के लिए तैयार मिलेगी

----------


## pareek76

Youtube से फिल्म डाउनलोड करने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें

http://www.youtube.com/movies?p=None&s=None

----------


## pareek76

यूट्यूब से विडियो डाउनलोड करने का आसान तरीका तो आपको अब पता ही है इसी तरह की अन्य विडियो साइट्स जैसे dailymotion, vimeo, google video, yahoo video और भी 280 वेबसाइट्स से ऑनलाइन विडियो डाउनलोड करने का एक मुफ्त उपाय ।

इसमें आप विडियो को डाउनलोड करते हुए ही उसे अपने पसंद के फॉर्मेट में कन्वर्ट भी कर सकते है मतलब आप आप विडियो को सीधे अपनी पसंद के फॉर्मेट में ही डाउनलोड करेंगे ।

आप विडियो को avi, .wmv, .mpeg1, .mpeg2, .mp4, .mov, .flv, iPod, iPad, iPhone, Psp, Ps3 , DVD आदि फॉर्मेट में प्राप्त कर सकते हैं ।


इस मुफ्त औज़ार का आकार है सिर्फ 3.2 एमबी ।
http://www.mediafire.com/?dpw7novw1whva

----------


## jalwa

बहुत अच्छी और उपयोगी जानकारियाँ हैं. 
कृपया बताएं की क्या इसी प्रकार से 'डेली मोशन' या इसी प्रकार की अन्य वेबसाइट्स से भी वीडियो डाउनलोड किये जा सकते हैं?

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अति उत्तम! भाई ये जानकारी बिकुल नयी है मेरे लिए तो और बेहद लाजवाब! आज जबकि लगभग हर फिल्म यु-ट्यूब पर आसानी से उपलब्द है, वहां से इतनी अस्सानी से download कर पाना संभव कर दिया आपने!
 कृपया ये भी बताएं कि उस फिल्म के एक या सभी भागों को DVD में किस तरह से बनाना सबसे सही रहेगा जिससे उसे DVD PLAYER में भी देखा जा सके! कोई भी तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ इसका जवाब दे!*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *अति उत्तम! भाई ये जानकारी बिकुल नयी है मेरे लिए तो और बेहद लाजवाब! आज जबकि लगभग हर फिल्म यु-ट्यूब पर आसानी से उपलब्द है, वहां से इतनी अस्सानी से download कर पाना संभव कर दिया आपने!
>  कृपया ये भी बताएं कि उस फिल्म के एक या सभी भागों को DVD में किस तरह से बनाना सबसे सही रहेगा जिससे उसे DVD PLAYER में भी देखा जा सके! कोई भी तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ इसका जवाब दे!*


*इसका जवाब मेरे पास है ये मेरे बाये हाथ का काम है !!! कल बता दूंगी !!!  अभी जाना है मेरे को !!! अगर कोई और सदस्य भी बताना चाहे तों बता सकते हैं !!!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ठीक है ! जो सुझाव अच्छा लगा और मेरे जैसे के लिए आसान हुआ वो इस्तेमाल में करके देख लूँगा! मैं फिर से सवाल दोहरा देता हूँ! नैट से किस भी प्रकार का विडिओ डाऊनलोड करने के बाद उसकी DVD बनानी है! उसका तरीका जानना चाहता हूँ! मैं एक DVD बनायीं थी! वो कंप्यूटर में तो चल रही  है लेकिन दDVD PLAYER में नहीं चलती ! इस तरह कि जितनी में समस्याएं आती हों सबका उपाय बताना!*


> *इसका जवाब मेरे पास है ये मेरे बाये हाथ का काम है !!! कल बता दूंगी !!!  अभी जाना है मेरे को !!! अगर कोई और सदस्य भी बताना चाहे तों बता सकते हैं !!!*

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *ठीक है ! जो सुझाव अच्छा लगा और मेरे जैसे के लिए आसान हुआ वो इस्तेमाल में करके देख लूँगा! मैं फिर से सवाल दोहरा देता हूँ! नैट से किस भी प्रकार का विडिओ डाऊनलोड करने के बाद उसकी DVD बनानी है! उसका तरीका जानना चाहता हूँ! मैं एक DVD बनायीं थी! वो कंप्यूटर में तो चल रही  है लेकिन दDVD PLAYER में नहीं चलती ! इस तरह कि जितनी में समस्याएं आती हों सबका उपाय बताना!*



जी हाँ आप सही कह रहे हैं आपने गलत फोर्मेट में चुना होगा dvd बनाने में , नहीं तों आपने उसको बर्न करते समय डाटा डिस्क में कर दिया होगा ! ये दिकत तभी आती हैं ! अधिक जानकारी चाहिए तों बताना !!!

----------


## rajjaat123

बहुत काम की जानकारी धन्यवाद

----------


## vickky681

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## jai 123

आप idm के द्रवारा भी यु टयुब विडियो आसानी से डाउनलोड कर सकते है वो भी अच्छी स्पीड मे आपको बस IDM install करना है अब कोई भी विडियो ओपन करे आपके सामने डाउनलोड बाक्स आ जाएगा उस पर click करे धन्यवाद

----------


## donsplender

ये एरर मेसेज आता है-

----------


## yuvraz

*अच्छी जानकारी दी है.. आपने...
मैंने तो कुछ पुराने विडियो डाउनलोड भी कर लिया हैं....
धन्यवाद ....*

----------


## donsplender

धन्यवाद मित्र बहुत काम की जानकारी बताई ! सफलतापुर्वक काम कर रही है ।

----------


## jeet6162

मित्र 
आपने बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी है 
अब वीडीयो डाउनलोड करने मे आसानी होगी 
धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## vinayvaid

http://www.mediafire.com/?dpw7novw1whva

आपका फोल्डर यहाँ नहीं डाउनलोड हो रहा 
कृपया दुबारा अपलोड करें

----------


## vinayvaid

आपने बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी है 
अब वीडीयो डाउनलोड करने मे आसानी होगी 
धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

> वैसे कई सोफ्टवेयर तथा तकनीकें है यू-ट्यूब से विडियो डाउनलोड करने की | पर मुझे एक बहुत ही सरल तरीका मिला है ,जिसमे न तो आपको किसी सोफ्टवेयर की मदद लेनी पड़ेगी और ना ही किसी ऑनलाइन ऍप्लिकेशन की मदद | 
> आप जिस विडियो को डाउनलोड करना चाहते है ,उसी पेज के URL बार में youtube की जगह voobys लिखना है | ओर Enter मारना है बस आपके सामने विडियो फाइल डाउनलोड के लिए तैयार मिलेगी


फिर से काम आयेगी यह तरकीब,
इस समय तो काम नहीं की यह,
फिर भी फिर से ट्राई करूंगा

----------


## Teach Guru

> फिर से काम आयेगी यह तरकीब,
> इस समय तो काम नहीं की यह,
> फिर भी फिर से ट्राई करूंगा


नमस्कार, 
जो विडियो का url होता है उसमें kiss शब्द जोड़ दो
जैसे किसी विडियो का लिंक है ---> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfwwotdrEW8 
तो आप इसेमें kiss शब्द इस तरह जोड़ दो www.kissyoutube.com/watch?v=BfwwotdrEW8

अब एंटर बटन प्रेस करो फिर जो पेज खुलेगा वहां आपके विडियो के डाउनलोड का लिंक मिल जायेगा ...*

----------


## TEJAS Computer Mastar

इसमें आप विडियो को डाउनलोड करते हुए ही उसे अपने पसंद के फॉर्मेट में कन्वर्ट भी कर सकते है मतलब आप आप विडियो को सीधे अपनी पसंद के फॉर्मेट में ही डाउनलोड करेंगे ।
आप विडियो को avi, .wmv, .mpeg1, .mpeg2, .mp4, .mov, .flv, iPod, iPad, iPhone, Psp, Ps3 , DVD आदि फॉर्मेट में प्राप्त कर सकते हैं 
इस मुफ्त औज़ार का आकार है सिर्फ 3.2 एमबी ।
http://www.mediafire.com/?dpw7novw1whva 

ES SOFTWARE KA NAYA LINK DENE KI KRIPA KARE 

OR PC FORMAT KANE KE KARAN HINDI TYPE NAHI KARPAYA

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

Kya koi batayega ki ye tareeka abhi kaam kar raha hai ye nahi, maine try kiya to hua nahi. Isle alawa android mein kya koi application h jahan youtube se video download kar sakein..

----------


## TEJAS Computer Mastar

क्या मुझे इस सॉफ्टवेर की नयी लिंक मिलेगी ......


यूट्यूब से विडियो डाउनलोड करने का आसान तरीका तो आपको अब पता ही है इसी तरह की अन्य विडियो साइट्स जैसे dailymotion, vimeo, google video, yahoo video और भी 280 वेबसाइट्स से ऑनलाइन विडियो डाउनलोड करने का एक मुफ्त उपाय ।

इसमें आप विडियो को डाउनलोड करते हुए ही उसे अपने पसंद के फॉर्मेट में कन्वर्ट भी कर सकते है मतलब आप आप विडियो को सीधे अपनी पसंद के फॉर्मेट में ही डाउनलोड करेंगे ।

आप विडियो को avi, .wmv, .mpeg1, .mpeg2, .mp4, .mov, .flv, iPod, iPad, iPhone, Psp, Ps3 , DVD आदि फॉर्मेट में प्राप्त कर सकते हैं ।


इस मुफ्त औज़ार का आकार है सिर्फ 3.2 एमबी ।
http://www.mediafire.com/?dpw7novw1whva

----------


## ahmed.vakeel

इसका एक आसान तरीका है की आप अगर इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर इन्स्टाल करे तो आप इससे भी ज्यादा हाई डेफिनेशन व आसानी के साथ विडियो यूट्यूब से डाऊनलोड कर सकते है।

----------

